# HUGE HIT FROM STR8EDG!! taking advantage of the bomb already!



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

Well today i received a huge unexpected bomb from str8edg from above the artic circle!



str8edg said:


> Well since this brother joined here, I have had a problem with him!! Well not exactly with him, but with something that he does&#8230; well I hope this bomb will solve that problem. I am sure all the members here will be happy with this, or maybe I am only one who sees it as a problem


As most of you know i've been using my cell phone as a way to take my pictures of bombs, reviews ect ect... well i guess str8edg was about fed up with it and almost killed me for it when i received this in the mail today!
View attachment 17170


so i ran upstairs and installed everything as soon as i could and now i'll start posting some REAL pictures!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

WOW, that's way above and beyond. Many props and good karma to str8edg!!! 

:tu :tu :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Unbelievable! That is one incredible... and generous bomb. Well done. :tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

View attachment 17171


View attachment 17172


View attachment 17173


first pics taken with the new camera! pics of the new humi i got last week with a few smokes in it! Thanks again craig! Awesome hit i must say!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Now those are some nice pics... I can see what you got now!!!

Enjoy it brother


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

str8edg said:


> I can see what you got now!!!
> 
> Enjoy it brother


:r!! i will enjoy it! this will come in handy for more then just pics to post up here too!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Friggin WOW!!!!!!!! :tu:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Like I have said before, everyday I'm amazed here. What can you say other than nice hit STR8EDG. I don't think you have to worry to much if the elders will approve. :tu

On another note, what are the Olivas on the left in the second pic called? I had one a couple of weeks ago and loved it!

Thanks.

Al


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

The generocity on this site is amazing! St8, nice form


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Now that's what Im talking about! NICE! I know we will be seeing lots of photos from you!!!!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW!! Say, where did you get that humi? What does it hold?


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Ahh the fruit of Craigs labor... non-cell pics!


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

RHNewfie said:


> WOW!! Say, where did you get that humi? What does it hold?


i got it from cheaphumidors.com and so far its holding really well! everything stays at 71 on the top level then down to 69 and 65 so i got my cubans down low and my everyday smokes up high and my aging ones in the middle  (isn't humidity supposed to sink?)


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

Why, at times, can I not see the pictures in the threads? Is there some sort of setting I need to change on my browser in order to view them? I'd love to see this damage!!

Jason


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

Once again this site proves it has the best members, best damn Gorilla's in any Jungle. :tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Truly top shelf hit

Great job STR8EDG, proud yer a Canadian


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

That is a way sick humi. I love it.
str8edg kicks ass.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Great Hit Craig!!!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice PIF Craig. :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like he set you up perfectly.

Let the photo taking begin. :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Love when stuff gets paid forward. Above & beyond, my brother to the very far North! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

When Craig lobs a snowball.....it's a big one!!!:r


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice Humi. Looks like a Thompson. Great quality on the photos also.


----------

